# Happy CNY!



## echerub (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy Chinese New Year! Happy Lunar New Year! Happy Sunday! 

Big cooking day for me today. Prepping a little family get-together dinner. Just 4 of us around the table tonight, but it'll be a helluva meal: Cantonese-style roast duck, steamed chicken w/ shiitake mushrooms, steamed fish, braised ribs w/ potatoes & carrots, stir-fried beef w/ veggies. Basically I'm trying to have one of every animal that's common for Cantonese cooking on the table  Oh, and ox-tail soup was already done yesterday and is simmeringly nicely at the moment 

Fish is important, though, for CNY. I had to hit 4 local asian supermarkets to get a fish that I wanted. 2 were absolutely sold out of live fish - the tanks were bare. One had only small fish left - like 1-pounders. The final one, which was actually a market I'd never been to, had a fair selection but were getting short on 2-pounders. Luckily I got one which was particularly lively to boot!

Gonna start getting things rolling in the kitchen in just a lil' bit. Thankfully I'm not bound by any pics-or-it-didn't-happen rules for food since I'm the only one working in the kitchen today


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy CNY! Enjoy your meal and the day!


----------



## shankster (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy CNY! Dinner sound great! enjoy!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 22, 2012)

happy new year, isn't it tomorrow the 23rd? Happy old year? If not I maybe in trouble and need to call mom


----------



## schanop (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy new water dragon year..


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 22, 2012)

What? You never wish folks a Happy New Year a few days before the first? As you know, this is a very much a bigger deal in China than it is here. The longest and most important celebration of the year. Many around the world have already started partying...which is always a good thing. ;-)


----------



## echerub (Jan 22, 2012)

Today's New Year's Eve  Dinner's coming along nicely. Everything's gonna be ready in time for when the others arrive


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy New Year!

I was at Central Market today(a Texas-based foodie grocer), and their chef's case had a meal deal for CNY. It was fried rice with square carrots and english peas, snow peas side, potsticker, and TERIYAKI CHICKEN. ***. It's not even Chinese food!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 22, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> It's not even Chinese food!



That said, it still sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe I'll do spaghetti for CNY!


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy year of the Dragon!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy CSNY!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 22, 2012)

:spitcoffee:


----------



## chazmtb (Jan 22, 2012)

Happy new year !


----------

